# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Little Star, Aqua Star

## timebomb

Hi, folks,

When I was in Bangkok, Nid aka Tarepunda gave me a copy of an article she wrote for Nonn Panitvongs AQUA magazine. She originally wrote it in Thai but she got someone to translate the article into English for me. Her article titled, Little Star, Aqua Star  The Magnificent One was published in Vol 2, No. 16 of AQUA. Here is the edited version.

_Little Star, Aqua Star  The Magnificent One

About 2 years ago, I saw many gorgeous planted tanks that were well-maintained by their owners. These fully-planted tanks had lovely aquascapes that make them look very natural. I was inspired by the beautiful tanks I saw so, without hesitation, I jumped into the hobby. I had neither knowledge nor experience and ignoring the warnings from other hobbyists, I bought equipment and aquatic plants. Due to my lack of knowledge, I failed miserably. The tank looked beautiful when it was first set up but the beauty didnt last very long. The plants began to die and algae were growing everywhere. Eventually, all the plants died.

I tried a few more times but as before, my attempts to grow aquatic plants failed miserably. Finally, I decided to ask for advice from the more experienced hobbyists. I followed their instructions closely. My plants grew well (in my opinion, anyway) and I began to really enjoy the hobby. I became confident of growing all kinds of aquatic plants and I had many plans and ideas for new aquascapes. I wanted to have a magnificent tank so I changed the aquascape in my tank frequently. I re-arranged the aquascape so often that I started having all sorts of problems in my tank again. Now, I have learnt my lessons. For a long time, from the way the plants kept dying in my tank, it seemed like I was just a plant collector and not a plant grower.

One day, someone told me about a very unusual and unique plant called the Downoi (Little Star). It was also sometimes known as a Downam (Aqua Star). Nobody knew the scientific name of the plant then but now, after confirmation from an expert, we know the scientific name for Downoi is Pogostemon helferi.

The Downoi is a cute little plant. It has a jointed stem with roots coming out from all sides of it. The leaves are slightly dark green and the outer sides have a glossy sheen. They are tapered and grow to about 3 to 6 mm in width and about 5 cm in length. In my tank, however, the leaves grow to about only 3 cm in length. The leaves have wavy edges. They look soft but are actually quite hard. They look strong too but can be easily broken. When grown well, the Downoi can achieve between 1 to 1 and a half inches in height. It can be propagated fairly quickly in our tanks by breaking off the branches growing out of the main stems and planting them individually. In nature, the Downoi reproduces itself by seed. The emmersed and submersed forms look similar and the Downoi absorbs nutrients from its roots. They grow well in temperatures of between 22 to 28 degrees Celsius and under medium to high light.

After learning about the Downoi, I wanted very much to own one so I asked my fellow hobbyists where I could find it. A kind person gave me one stalk. I was very excited to get the plant and I planted it into my tank immediately. I first planted it into my 30 inch tank because I was afraid that my other tank which was 60 inches wasnt well-established. I kept looking at the plant every morning and evening. I was afraid that it will die as it was said to be a very difficult plant to grow. Fortunately, however, the plant survived. But it wasnt growing as well as I had hoped for. It took a long time for the stem to produce just one branch. After about a month, there were only 4 new branches. I was apprehensive about moving the plant at first but I eventually decided to do it. Whatever happens will happen, I thought. I pulled out the plant from the tank and transferred it into my 60 inch tank. It grew well in the new tank. The branches sprouted roots and I thought I should separate them from the main stem. I cut off one of the branches and push it into the gravel as gently as I could. I was quite sure that it will survive because there were roots growing from it. 

I started off with one and then there were 2. Eventually, after separating the new branches from the main stems and planting them individually, I had many of them. They were growing rapidly. I began to insert special fertilizer tabs into the substrate and gave them strong lighting. It worked like a charm. I arranged the plants close to each other and the wavy-edged, slender and glossy leaves looked absolutely beautiful. They looked like a green carpet. Many people who have seen my tank said, Oh, I didnt know the Downoi can be used as a foreground plant also. They look awesome!! I was very proud that I was able to grow them well.

Now, I would like to say a big Thank You to the people who have given me precious advice on how to grow aquatic plants successfully. Many Thanks to Nonn who brought us the Downoi. Many Thanks too to kind Haow who was the person who gave me this unique plant. I started off with one Downoi but today, I have 101.

Nid

Tanks size: 60 X 20 X 20
Tanks age: 4 months
Lighting system: 4 of 36 watt light bulbs (KOWA 12000K 2 bulbs, KOWA RB37 2 bulbs). Reflector SYLVANIA. 
Lighting period: 12 hours a day
Filter system: Classic 21215 EHEIM filter with ceramic rings and EIFI substrate
CO2 system: About 2 bubbles per second running 24 hours a day
Fertiliser: Base fertilizer with a dose of liquid fertilizer every 2 days
Growing medium: River grit 4 to 5 inches deep_

----------


## FC

> I wanted to have a magnificent tank so I changed the aquascape in my tank frequently. I re-arranged the aquascape so often that I started having all sorts of problems in my tank again. Now, I have learnt my lessons


I am just like you. For me, after more than 4 years, I started to learn about patient. Now, I learnt to wait. I make small changes and wait and then make another small changes and wait again... Unlike in the past, I often change completely every 2~3 months.

Lovely Downoi, magnificient I should say.

----------


## Tarepunda

:Very Happy:  Thank you so much for translating the Downoi's article into English

----------


## timebomb

> Thank you so much for translating the Downoi's article into English


Nid,

I can't read Thai. All I did was to edit the translated version of your article. 

I believe many people here would think you are a man as female hobbyists are such a rare breed. With your permission, I will gladly upload your picture on this forum. Please let me know if it's okay to do so.

Loh K L

----------


## francis

Very nice article.Thank you for sharing  :Very Happy:

----------


## tony.ch

Nid, 
Great article, I think a lot of hobbyists have followed a similar life cycle with their planted tanks - I know I have. The picture of your tank is great also, the downoi is beautiful and looks even better planted in groups like yours. 
All the best 
Tony

----------


## Tarepunda

> I will gladly upload your picture on this forum. Please let me know if it's okay to do so.


Sorry for late reply, Loh. Of course, you can post my pic, but the best one please  :Opps:  .





> I am just like you. For me, after more than 4 years, I started to learn about patient


Hi Freddy, Now I try to do as you did but I know I am the impatient one and very hard to change  :Crying:  





> Very nice article.Thank you for sharing


Hi francis, glad to know you like it  :Very Happy:  





> The picture of your tank is great also, the downoi is beautiful and looks even better planted in groups like yours.


Thanks Tony, but I think I have to practice more. Btw I have other pics for sharing to you all here below.

Side view.


Top view.

----------


## discusdave

Beautiful pictures. I hope Downoi makes it to the US sometime.

----------


## gweesm1

> Beautiful pictures. I hope Downoi makes it to the US sometime.


Downoi doesnt travel well, however if express postal service (eg fedex, ups and ect) is used, it is likely to survive the trip. On the safe side, 3 days is the max, anything service more than 3 days is a waste of effort and money.

Regards,

----------


## NongOil

I used to keep several stalks of Downoi in tied plastic bag filled with same source of water where I planted them. Most of them melted with in 2 days in room temperature, 26 - 28 degree celcius. It's seem to be impossible to use a long day mail service. But I never try to keep them without water in tied plastic bag. I will try soon and let you all know the result.

----------


## timebomb

> Of course, you can post my pic, but the best one please  .


Not many people would dare to show their pics in a public forum. You're a brave girl, Nid. I salute you. 

Okay, guys, here's a pic of Nid standing next to a tiger. Nonn was the one who found the Downoi growing all over the river banks in a certain place in Thailand but I think Nid is the first hobbyist to successfully propagate them in large numbers.



I've been in the hobby for many years and have met many fellow hobbyists but it's so rare to meet a girl who's into the hobby too. Nid is really one in a million. Just in case you want to "chase" after her, l have to inform you that Nid is already taken  :Laughing:  NongOil is the boyfriend. 

Loh K L

----------


## NongOil

> Not many people would dare to show their pics in a public forum. You're a brave girl, Nid. I salute you.


hehehe, I think so, Loh  :Very Happy:  But I got complained from Nid about her pic which you posted. She said "Hmmm  :Confused:  , my face looked older and darker". So I asked her for permission to post another pic which confirmed really looked like her real face.



But, truth, I don't think so. This one is look too young compair to her face now  :Laughing:  hehehe. Please don't let her know about this :wink:

----------


## Tarepunda

Hey Oil! what did you talk about?  :Mad:  

Btw, thank you Loh for posted my pic. But, actually, I'm not the brave one. Just want to introduce myself and show my existence to you all. I can not read nor write English so I can't easily join your forum in any topic but I will try to study more soon because I want to join this lovely and warmth community.

Maybe this year I will go to Singapore if I have chance, due to the low cost airplane ticket. I can go to Singapore more easy and hope I will have chace to see you all when I stay there.




> Just in case you want to "chase" after her, l have to inform you that Nid is already taken  NongOil is the boyfriend.


Hmmm  :Confused:  Loh, by this word. it's mean you turned off my chance already.  :Laughing:

----------


## timebomb

Nid & Oil,

You 2 are a perfect couple. Over the years, I have seen many hobbyists who either can't spend too much time or money on their passion for planted tanks or are constrained from keeping more tanks because their spouses can't understand why they love aquatic plants so much. You 2 are rather unusual in this aspect as you both share a common love for the hobby. I think you when you 2 marry, you will live happily ever after :smile:

Nid, if you are coming to Singapore again, please don't forget to visit me. My family and I thoroughly enjoyed our stay in Bangkok recently because of the warmth and hospitability you showed us. I would be delighted to do the same for you and Oil when you come to Singapore.

I would love to visit Bangkok again too but you must promise me not to drive so fast this time. I get nervous thinking about how you drove at 160 kmph and talked on the handphone at the same time  :Laughing: 

Loh K L

----------


## Tarepunda

You will be the first person that we will tell, 
if we know exactly when will we be there. We are also enjoyed and very walmly aswell when we were 
in Singapore, because of you are took care of us as your own family.

I really sorry that made you nervous by driving so fast.

I promise that from now I will drive slowly and trying not to talk on the handphone when I drive. I send you and your family all my best wishes.

Nid

----------


## NongOil

> I think you when you 2 marry, you will live happily ever after


I hope so, Loh  :Smile:  Thanks for your wished.




> I promise that from now I will drive slowly and trying not to talk on the handphone when I drive.


Hmmmm  :Confused:  Really, last time I noticed you drove 160 km/hr and ate some "Gulico" at the same time.  :Shocked:  I will keep my eyes on your promise  :Laughing:

----------


## Daemonfly

How would the Downoi ship if it were grown emersed for a while? I know many plants are a bit stronger in emersed form.

----------


## victri

Fantastic article!

I have a few questions. I recently cut and replanted the top of one of my Downoi plants. I was told that the base would grow new shoots. How long does this usually take?

Also, I would like to try growing the plant emersed. Should I plant it directly onto damp soil or with an inch of water covering the plant?

Thanks so much for all the valuable info you've provided on this wonderful plant.

----------


## timebomb

> I recently cut and replanted the top of one of my Downoi plants. I was told that the base would grow new shoots. How long does this usually take?


I'm not sure, Vic. I would suppose it would depend a lot on the conditions of your tank. The only thing I can confirmed is that a healthy stem will throw out new shoots.




> Also, I would like to try growing the plant emersed. Should I plant it directly onto damp soil or with an inch of water covering the plant?


If you transfer the Downoi from a submersed environment to an emersed one without conditioning it first, it will probably wilt. I haven't got around to growing them in emersed form but if I would to do it, I will plant it in very shallow water and let the plant grow out of the water itself slowly. 

Loh K L

----------


## Daemonfly

How does this plant reproduce in emersed form? Something like seeds? If so, that might be an easier way to distribute the plant?

----------


## timebomb

> How does this plant reproduce in emersed form?


I'm not sure, Mike but here's a picture which I "lifted" from Nonn Panitvong's AQUA magazine. (I hope he doesn't sue me :smile:.) It shows the Downoi in its natural habitat along the banks of a river in Thailand.



I took a picture of the Downoi in my own tank and it's growing quite well recently. Here it is in submersed form:



I can see where you're getting at, Mike. Just to let you know, this afternoon, I transferred a Downoi into my terrarium tank. I'm trying to grow it emersed. But no promises, so many people ask me for aquatic plants and killifish eggs I don't know who I should send to  :Crying: .

Loh K L

----------


## hwchoy

your downoi is so pretty because it is feeding on dead fish  :Exclamation:   :Shocked:

----------


## TS168

Choy, you mean the white color fish in the photo is a death fish?
I thou it a white molly fish?

 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## hwchoy

> Choy, you mean the white color fish in the photo is a death fish?
> I thou it a white molly fish?


first of all Timebomb doesn't have any molly fish  :Smile:  and two there are malayan shrimps crawling over it :wink:

----------


## TS168

haha. thanks i have focus too deep into the photo that i miss out on the 2 beautilful shrimp there. Sorry.

----------


## RonWill

> first of all Timebomb doesn't have any molly fish  and two there are malayan shrimps crawling over it :wink:


Good guesses but you're wrong! It's a new trick the oto learned... it's called "roll over & play dead" :wink:

----------


## Debbbear

> Good guesses but you're wrong! It's a new trick the oto learned... it's called "roll over & play dead"


I do believed he played that game for the last time!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kc

The Downoi looked even more beautiful emerged.

Must have! Must have!

----------


## Daemonfly

Oh, sure... tease us with pics of Downoi  :Crying:  

:P

----------


## aquazeebo

This plant is just beautiful.  :Smile:

----------


## aquazeebo

Don't any one know where to find this plant in Europe?




Radek Wątorski

----------


## fishchemist

Hi,

This is a really beautiful plant. However, I have not seen this beauty sold in any shop. Where can I get this plant?
Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Simon

----------


## timebomb

> Where can I get this plant?


Eco-culture at Eminent Plaza has a few stalks of the Downoi for sale. If you want to buy many, Teo's Aquatics at Lim Chu Kang is where you can find a lot.

Here are their addresses:

Eco-Culture
195 Lavender Street, Eminent Plaza
#01-02A
Tel 62995705

Teo Aquatic Plants Supplier
15 Lim Chu Kang Lane 6C
Tel: 67937132

Loh K L

----------


## mad scientist

Hi all, 
My first post up here actually. Was at Teo's two weeks ago but he said that he wasn't ready to sell these little beauties yet. Not sure about now though. Anyone who's been there recently care to update me on this info?

Thanks!


Alan

----------


## fishchemist

> Originally Posted by fishchemist
> 
> Where can I get this plant?
> 
> 
> Eco-culture at Eminent Plaza has a few stalks of the Downoi for sale. If you want to buy many, Teo's Aquatics at Lim Chu Kang is where you can find a lot.
> 
> Here are their addresses:
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the info. Appreciate it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## blur one

I bought two from Teo's about 2 weeks ago.... direct from the big tank...got to choose and the guy there cut it for me... Its in my tank now...a slow grower but a cute little plant.




> Hi all, 
> My first post up here actually. Was at Teo's two weeks ago but he said that he wasn't ready to sell these little beauties yet. Not sure about now though. Anyone who's been there recently care to update me on this info?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Alan

----------


## fishchemist

Hi Kim Leng,

Do they sell the plants in their main tank to anyone or must have some sort of 'connection' or 'kwan xi'? I would make it a trip there if they sell these beauties to anyone. 

Cheers,
Simon  :Very Happy:

----------


## blur one

Well....I bought some plants from them about a month ago....but this guy was a different person that attended to me ... I just asked if they were for sale...he said yes...so I choose and bought...  :Very Happy:  

They were expensive by my standards.... my eyes popped out when I asked the price.... I still bought them because they are so cute.....will try to propogate them to get more so can plant as a group....

I think they sell the plants as long as they can just cut them off...they wont uproot them from the tank....

Eco culture has a few pieces also..you may want to check them out...

----------


## fishchemist

Thanks Kim Leng. Just to prepare my weak heart, could you pm me the price?

Cheers,
Simon

----------

